# Jacks day at the Kensington Kitten and Neuter show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

What a fantastic day Jack had, he won the Imperial class out of 4 cats it being his first Imperial, he also got the BIC (Best in Class) and first in all but one side class, he went on to get BOV Longhair Neuter and then beat the kitten to get the overall longhair and was supposed to go into the BIS penns against the Non Pedigree for overall Household pet, this is where the day was slightly marred for us, after doing the Pedigree Best in show I went back too Jack expecting too see him in the Household pet BIS penns, but he wasn't I asked my wife why and she said it hadn't been announced so stood there waiting and the show manager closed the show??? the judge expecting too judge the 2 cats as well as us and the Non Ped person were a little unhappy too say the least and we had our own little Best in Show celebration by taking our cats and putting them in the BIS penns and me and Mark Henri (photographer and the person supposed to judge them) took loads of photos while everyone else was leaving. So here is Jack in his Best in show penn.










Oh and little Oliver did well for his first show getting first and BOB in the SLH section at just 14 weeks and 2 days old.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

What a fantastic result for Jack! Well done. Hope he hasn't drank all that wine on his own


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Jack is a megastar! He is doing so well, bless him.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done to Jack what a day for him , and for little Oliver , wow , what a gorgeous kitten you have there Steve , hes going to be a real star of the future , was a very good day for the forum memebers again well done...........Chris


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

It was Olivers one and only show, he goes too his new home next weekend, we have kept a girl that will be coming out soon.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Well done! He's a looker and certainly deserves it!


----------

